# 3-
.

      100%    10 000 .      10 000   ,        .    3-   -     ?

.

----------


## 2007

,   ,  1,6,  ,  
  -

----------

> ,   ,  1,6,  ,  
>   -


 - 
    - 
 1          
 6 -  1 -   ,  -       ,        228,   1300  - ?
  -  13%,          ,    ,  -    ,   10 000,   1300,  0  -  ?
  -         -     . 4?

----------


## 2007

> -         -     . 4?


  ?    .   .

----------

?

     -     .

----------


## 2007

> ?


  6     .



> -     .


 .4 - 070= 10000, 080=10000
   -    10 .  ?      -

----------

> 6     .
>  .4 - 070= 10000, 080=10000
>    -    10 .  ?      -


,  -   1300   ? ? (     ,             )

   ,       -      -      ?     "       ".              .

----------

> -  13%,          ,    ,  -    ,   10 000,   1300,  0  -  ?


 - ?          .

----------


## 2007

> -  13%,          ,    ,  -    ,   10 000,   1300,  0  -  ?


,  .






> -      -      ?


     ,   .   ,     .   -     .  , ,    .
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/304641/



> 220 : ...   ( )    ,           (       ,    )                  ,     .

----------

-     ,              -  ?

   -         ?

----------


## 2007

> ,              -  ?

----------

> -         ?


 ?

----------


## 2007

> -         ?


    - .  :Smilie:  ,        .  ,  .     .

----------

,  .   .   -     .  :yes:

----------

-      ,  ,     .   -  , !  !

----------


## 25

.     2007 ,    100%.   2013   90%.   30   3-.    13%  ,    "
 2011       ,          ,           (. 17.2  217 ,    (  )).

----------


## 2007

17.2  217       (   ),     1  2011 .

----------


## 25

?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ?  ,  . 17.2    ?       .http://www.klerk.ru/doc/210968/

----------

,   ? 
   09 "         "   1?
. 6  6  1300?

----------

